# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Slike platnenih pelenasa trebamo

## Mukica

Trebamo sve vase naj naj naj fotke klinaca u najljepsim platenim pelenama!
I pelene same sa sobom.

*Fotke bismo koristili u javnosti pa sljanjem automatski pristajete na to da je moguce da se vase dijete pojavi u nekom od rodinih tiskanih materijala i/ili na nekom standu.*

Fotke saljite na adresu maja.zoricic@zg.t-com.hr

Fotke trebaju biti jasne i ostre i u original velicinama i bilo bi dobro da nekako oznacite vrstu i proizvodjaca pelena sa slike...

----------


## aries24

pogledaj  ovdje
i ovdje ako ti koja paše šaljem

----------


## Mukica

super
hvala curama koju se slike vec poslale

pliz pisite koja je vrsta pelena i kolko je staro dijete u njima te po zelji ime jer ispod slike bi pisali nrp. _Bumkins blue fizz, Melita, 3 mj._

----------


## Ena

Pelene na modelu
Pelene same sa sobom

Ovo su naše pelene, ako ti koja odgovara samo napiši broj slike i pošaljem ti na mail.

----------


## renata

saljete na majinu adresu iz prvog posta?

i ne trebaju u stvari slike samih pelena, pelene cemo trebati na standu, za opipati. nego fotke pelena na bebama  :Smile:

----------


## Ena

Da, poslala sam na ovu gore mail adresu slike koje je maja izabrala.

----------


## magriz

i mi poslali

----------


## Dia

i mi smo poslali

----------


## macek

super cure, svima puno hvala.   :Love:

----------


## aries24

ja još čekam popis koje da pošaljem  :/

----------


## macek

cure, trebala bi uslugu..
..ako netko od vas ima doma običnu švedsku pelenu..

da ju pofotka (raširenu) na nekoj neutralnoj, jednobojnoj podlozi i pošalje na mejl iz prvog posta ovog topica.

to nam treba za neke tiskane materijale i dosta je hitno..

pliz, pliz..  :Smile:

----------


## Ivček

Poslala sam.

----------

